# Tall Chute on Old School Ariens



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been Experimenting with Different Chutes on Old School Ariens Machines. I think the Short Chute is the Only Thing the Older Machines are lacking. A bit of time with the Grinder and Welder can Transform the Throwing Status of Your Old School Ariens....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing, a taller chute but its for a toro 521. i'm going to add an impeller kit also but i need warm weather to do either job


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> I have been Experimenting with Different Chutes on Old School Ariens Machines. I think the Short Chute is the Only Thing the Older Machines are lacking. A bit of time with the Grinder and Welder can Transform the Throwing Status of Your Old School Ariens....


Can we see some pictures of how the welding attached the new chute?


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is that lower chute actually a chute or did you make that???


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Is that lower chute actually a chute or did you make that???


To me that chute looks to have come off a Ariens Garden Tractor blower or perhaps a 1236 walkbehind.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what Model the Tall Chute Came From, Got it from a local shop. It Had the Gear-Type Flange on the Bottom which I removed by grinding the welds off. Cut the Original Down, and Welded the New Tall chute to the Old Style Base. Fit like a Glove!


----------



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> I have been Experimenting with Different Chutes on Old School Ariens Machines. I think the Short Chute is the Only Thing the Older Machines are lacking.....


What's the advantage..?? Does it make a difference in the distance it throws..??

Since so many of the newer blowers have them, there must be a reason.
Just curious...

Thanx....
.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A taller chute is useful for throwing over obstacles such as bushes, small fences or snow banks.


----------



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

Shryp said:


> A taller chute is useful for throwing over obstacles such as bushes, small fences or snow banks.


*DUH....Boy, do I feel dumb...!!* 

I should have figured that out myself just by staring at the tall chutes a bit longer.

It's just another "Senior Moment".
They're happening more frequently every day....
It sucks getting olde...!!

Thanks, Shryp...

Richie >>
.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Not every snowblower needs one though..
In my situation, I would never have any use for such a modification..
so its not something that is necessarily "always better" than the stock short-chute..
but clearly its a good and useful mod, if you have those sorts of obstacles you need to get snow up and over..

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Makes you wonder, do you lose any velocity in the snow being thrown if you have a short vs long chute? I would think longer contact in the chute might slow it a little, but by the same token, a longer chute may allow a bigger arc in the chute so it would have less internal redirection.

Has anyone else done any comparisons between a short and tall chute and what the effect is on throwing distance? I don't have any obsticles to worry about so the only thing I can see is a tall chute might be more likely to get in the way if you put the blower into the service position.

Just curious.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

In MY Opinion, I get Better Control as the snow does not Disperse as Quickly While Exiting as with a Short Chute. Your Results and Opinions May Vary.







"Never Argue with an Idiot, He will Drag You Down to His Level, and beat You with Experience"~


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I think a taller chute, with a better angle might help with distance. Mine has a short chute and they are tilted forward so the snow coming up smashes into it. If I can't find a longer chute, I might cut and re-weld mine to take some angle out of it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

A Tall ST series Chute may be a Direct Bolt-on, Depending on Your Model.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

A tall chute allows snow to be moved a farther distance and is a big benefit when clearing a large driveway or parking area.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I put a ST824 Medium Chute on a late 70s Machine for the latest snowstorm here. Easy bolt on job. Made a Noticeable Difference throwing the Wet Heavy Stuff!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did someone say taller chute? lol



Jackmels said:


> In MY Opinion, I get Better Control as the snow does not Disperse as Quickly While Exiting as with a Short Chute. Your Results and Opinions May Vary.


This is mainly the reason why I chose to lengthen my chute. I wanted to get better control of the lighter, fluffier snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so what was the difference in the legnth of the chutes? i put a taller chute on my 521 yesterday the old chut measured 14" from the base to the deflector, the tall chute 17" from the base to the deflector


----------

